# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  c'est quoi au juste le focus?

## christianf

bonjour.
j'entend parler chaque fois de focus.
et ma question, est justement celle de l'intitul:
concretement c'est quoi le focus?

----------


## sinok

Cel correspond au composant (bouton, textfield & cie) qui est actuellement slectionn.

Par exemple si un textfield a le focus, on peut crire dedans, s'il ne l'a pas ce n'est pas possible. il faut donc le slectionner ( la souris ou par le biais de la touche tab) pour lui donner le focus.

Grosso merdo c'est l'unique composant qui peut interagir avec les entre clavier de l'utilisateur  un moment T.

Pour une fentre cel correspond au principe active/inactive.

----------


## christianf

ok.
maintenant, c'est trs clair.

----------

